# Dr. Pepper



## Guest (Nov 13, 2001)

I have been drinking Dr. Pepper for years in the morning. I can't seem to "go" without it, but I know it probably causes a lot of my problems too. I have tried many times to replace it with water or juices, but keep going back to it when I can't seem to get finished in the morning so I can go to work. I usually spend about 2 hours in there every day and have for years. I would just like to feel finished and go to work. I go and go and never feel finished. I pray all the time that God will somehow help me regain my health. I sure am glad that I found this site. It helps to know that I'm not alone in this fight. I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Diet Dr. Pepper is pretty good. I drink it my self, although I have cut back on the total amount of soda I drink. It is possible that the sugar/corn syrup is the worst ingredient for you and not the carbonated water.Give it a shot


----------



## Tramel (Jan 15, 2002)

Dr. Pepper's flavor is derived from extract of prunes, although that should not be a trigger since it is in such minimal quantities. The more likely suspect is the caffine.


----------



## sarren (Sep 9, 2000)

For me, there is nothing like that morning cup of coffee to help me get *going*. I have come to rely on it and can't imagine my morning/day without it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

i am thinking also it might be the caffeine. the first thing my dr advised me to do was to get off caffiene. now i drink 2 liters of water a day, and no caffiene (except what i eat in chocolate) and boy it sure does help. of course, it doesn't solve anything, but it helps. i like a bowl of fiber one in the morning. it has about 16 grams of fiber per 1/2 cup serving. best wishes!! =)


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

The greatest cure for constipation is by taking one teaspoon of straight molasses at bedtime. It is the greatest. I'm sure I would have rotten bowels by now without it.


----------



## Kathmerkin (Dec 7, 2001)

Ooooh.. what does it taste like?? Do you use the dark molasses???I doubt I could get my 9 yr. old to drink that..


----------

